# UAE new VISA lung scar medical status?



## Karan2021 (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I would like to have your thoughts on my case. Here is my story. I joined a dubai firm few months back as a software engineer and was working remotely due to the travel ban. After this travel ban was lifted the company asked me to relocate to dubai and provided me with an arrival employment visa. 
After I landed here I was informed about the medical test in which the x-ray showed a lung scar which I wasn't aware would be a problem here. I was tested earlier in my home country for this scar if it's causing any contagious diseases and every report was normal.
The doctor at the DHA suggested we do few more blood reports, MT test and a sputum test, which I have completed. The nurse at the DHA informed me the reports are negative and it will be shared with the committee to decide the medical status and I would get an update from my employer in next 5 working days.

I am really worried about what is going to happen next, I am not aware if there were any recent changes done to the policies w.r.t new visas here for handling such cases post covid or in 2021.
Please share your thoughts.


----------



## thaymisgulde (7 d ago)

Hello Whats the update ? we have similar case


----------

